# Stamped Gold Roll



## goldandsilver123 (Sep 4, 2017)

We just received this picture of our product from one of our clients.

Photo by José Terra


----------



## eaglewings35 (Sep 7, 2017)

So, are you looking to sell those?

If so, whats your asking price?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 7, 2017)

eaglewings35 said:


> So, are you looking to sell those?
> 
> If so, whats your asking price?



It doesn't belong to him. It belongs to his refining client. It looks like he's showing the quality of his product. Tight roll. No cracking or splitting on the edges. Soft and flexible. Pure. Beautiful.


----------



## eaglewings35 (Sep 8, 2017)

In deed it is !! That would be fun to refine !! :G


----------



## Lou (Sep 8, 2017)

No need to refine it.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 8, 2017)

He probably means watching the magic of chemistry, without those nasty base metals ruining things.


----------



## Lou (Sep 9, 2017)

Those are part of the magic too.


----------



## eaglewings35 (Sep 9, 2017)

You are correct Jim.
I love to see that Auric Cl. That is sure purity when it ain't all fouled up
with contaminates. :lol:


----------

